# Clear back



## Guest (Aug 18, 2002)

Whats up guys i was wondering If anyone has an idea where I can find a clear back for my 98 4 door gxe sentra...What i mean by clear back is inbeteen my tailights it is red I want to mak it clear and I have seen cars with it so i was just wondering where i could find them..


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

hmm, never seen that or heard of it.. i drive a 96 gxe...if u find it lemme know cuz putting altezzas with the middle red piece looks stupid....i know they make them in black/charcoal


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

yeah man i have seen a car with the clear back, but it might have been a 200sx so im not sure, but I am going to try and find a clear one it my be a custom job...I do have the altezaas and that is why i want the clear cause the red dont look all too great, but it isnt bad for now, anythign better than the stock lights


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

have u seen the one back i'm talking about? usually only the 200sx have it, it looks a lot better with altezzas then the red, i dont know what nissan was thinking when they designed that..


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

Yeah i know the color your talkign about the charcoal one..even that would b better then the red...Do you know where you can get it for the sentra?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

since that part of the car is not an aftermarket part.....the dealership is your only choice unless u want a custom job and just take that whole piece off like the 200 sx's


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

There is not clear back. I was looking for one as well to go with my altezzas but i have had no luck. I just did something a lil different but not too dramatic as many people have done it. I painted the red reflector white and threw the altezzas on. Check it out and tell me what you think.
www.cardomain.com/id/teknokid


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

you got no more altezza chris !! haha u gave them back 2 me !


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *There is not clear back. I was looking for one as well to go with my altezzas but i have had no luck. I just did something a lil different but not too dramatic as many people have done it. I painted the red reflector white and threw the altezzas on. Check it out and tell me what you think.
> www.cardomain.com/id/teknokid *



what color paint did you use... i mean number.... i want to do mine white 2 did yopu sand it?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I used paint QM1, commonly called Cloud white. It comes in spray cans so it makes it easier. I got it at a Nissan Dealer for $6.77 but there are place online that have it cheaper.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

did you sand it or prime or just paint?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Just paint. Although i wanted to sand but i got to anxious and just went at it. It still came out really well. At the time i didnt know but i now know that you can take the center piece off. It saves you some trouble.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah i painted mine black... i want to paint it white...but wasnt sure of what color


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

yeah, i need to take my middle piece off and take it to a local shop and have it custom painted....like a 200sx but the reverse lights will still be in the middle of nowhere...lol


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I sanded down mine first really good. I also took off the emblem and filled in the key hole...so its just a flat white panel....It was my first time using Bondo but it all worked out GOOD...


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I was going to take off the emblem but it looked to plain cause i also removed the letters "sentra" and "G E", <------ notice their is no X, well someone stole my X. BASTARDS!!!!


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I have gunmental altezzas and the gray center piece.
Looks nice for me.
Pics here --->>> www.villagephotos.com/pubbrowse.asp?selected=58810

Jay L.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Go to a plastics store, and buy a sheet of prismatic clear plastic. Have them cut to your measurements, pop the old one out, and silicone glue the new one in!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

sounds too hard to go to the plastic shop and all, besides i dont think it looks cool with the clear middle, it'll look like an eclipse, better off painting it or getting the smoked middle piece..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hey teknokid: do they have all the colors in spray form or just a few like "cloud white"?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Yes, they have all the colors.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2002)

how do I pop that piece off? I'd really like to smoke it gray but I don't want to break it off.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

you can get the SE- L CEnter Gray piece. IF you just want it gray.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

SR20Sentra98 said:


> *how do I pop that piece off? I'd really like to smoke it gray but I don't want to break it off. *


you can't just pop it off. You can take the whole centerpiece off with 6 bolts in the inside of the trunk lid.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2002)

does anyone know how much the charcoal/black back cost?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

there are 2 centerpieces that you can do to get rid or the red one. The 95XE came with a black one. From a distance it looks solid black and up close it looks almost like carbon fiber. this one looks great on black and white cars.

the other one that everyone knows about is the 99SE-L one. It looks like a textured grey and it's pretty nice all around and especially with altezzas.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BTW, the best price I've seen on the grey one was $110 from one of the dealers. Shop around with some of your local Nissan Parts dealers b/c they can all charge what they want. (aka: Nissan Stealership)


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Damn I just cant see myself paying that much for it-$110!!! I think with the right hussle and patience---I can get it for the right price....


----------

